# i 864 Household Size



## rupps (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey all,

I realise this is a common question however I can't seem to find the answer for which I am looking.

I am the petitioning sponsor for my husband and my mother is the only joint sponsor. 

My question is do I include my mother in Part 5 Item 7 if we are not COMBINING income? We are using solely her income as I am currently unemployed. It seems quite simple however the fact that the questions asks if we are combing her income with mine makes me confused. 

Also, I have been offered a bar job for the next month or so until we hear back about the visa, however will USCIS look on that negatively? We need the money however since I am required to put the start date on the I864, will they frown upon that? Or is it something I shouldn't worry about? 

Thanks so much in advance for the advice!! We are so grateful to have this place to get questions answered and help others


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You complete an I-864 as principal sponsor and DO NOT include your mother in Part 5 item 7 (you are not combining income - you mother is main joint sponsor)

You mother completes an I-864 as only joint sponsor in 1d and DOES NOT include any other person in Part 5 item 7

I don't understand your question regarding the bar job. How can USCIS regard it negatively?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

USCIS (and perhaps the Department of Justice) will certainly view matters negatively if you lie. TELL THE TRUTH.


----------



## rupps (Nov 18, 2014)

Crawford said:


> You complete an I-864 as principal sponsor and DO NOT include your mother in Part 5 item 7 (you are not combining income - you mother is main joint sponsor)
> 
> You mother completes an I-864 as only joint sponsor in 1d and DOES NOT include any other person in Part 5 item 7
> 
> I don't understand your question regarding the bar job. How can USCIS regard it negatively?


Thank you, I will fill out the form again and I didn't do it properly based on your advice. 

I thought perhaps USCIS would look at me taking the job as strange seeing as we are making plans to leave the UK, not stay. Just starting a job so close to the end of this process doesn't look strange to them?


----------



## rupps (Nov 18, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> USCIS (and perhaps the Department of Justice) will certainly view matters negatively if you lie. TELL THE TRUTH.


I would never lie, I just wouldn't take the job if it is something they'd frown upon this close to the end of the visa process...


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

rupps said:


> Thank you, I will fill out the form again and I didn't do it properly based on your advice.
> 
> I thought perhaps USCIS would look at me taking the job as strange seeing as we are making plans to leave the UK, not stay. Just starting a job so close to the end of this process doesn't look strange to them?


USCIS won't make anything of it.


----------



## rupps (Nov 18, 2014)

Ok , great thank you Crawford!


----------



## rupps (Nov 18, 2014)

Hello again,

I am still confused on this matter because on page 5 of the I864 it states "Income you are using from any other person who was counted in your household size..."

So in a previous answer by Crawford on this matter it was said to not include my mother in household size (only joint sponsor) on part 5 #7. But if that's the case then the section on the next page doesn't make sense either seeing as I wouldn't have included her on part 5. 

Can someone clear this up for me? 

Thank you!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

If you are referring to Page 5, Part 6:

"Income you are using from any other person who was counted in your household size..."

In your past posts you state that your mother in law is your joint sponsor (you are unemployed); you are not using combined income AND she is not part of your household.

(don't get confused between your household (you and husband) and mother in law's household (her, her husband and any others))

So, taking the above as correct understanding, your mother in law should not have been counted in YOUR household size, and therefore the option above is not relevant to you.

..... and you don't include her in Part 5


----------



## rupps (Nov 18, 2014)

Crawford said:


> If you are referring to Page 5, Part 6:
> 
> "Income you are using from any other person who was counted in your household size..."
> 
> ...


Sorry Crawford, this isn't making sense to me. Also, she is my mother not in-law. 

We will be living with her when we arrive in the US. She has filled out I864 and I864a. If I don't include her in my household size then Part 6 Item 3 is completely contradictory seeing as we are using my mother's income to support the application. 

Are you saying we not include her at all and have no ones income on MY I864? Is my mother's own affidavit stating what needs to be stated? I just always assumed my I864 was to be connected to my mother's via use of her as a household member. 

Thank you.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Personally, the way I look at it, YOU are the principal sponsor. You live in the UK and all your info should reflect this. 

Therefore on the form YOU complete, your household size is you and your husband and your form will reflect that you have NO income.

On your mother's I-864 form she states all her income and she states what her household size is (her and husband by the sounds of it,plus your husband which makes three.). On this form she indicates if she is 1d) only joint sponsor or 1e) first or second of two joint sponsors.

Note: its your father who completes I-864A is he needs to be second joint sponsor with your mother.

I can't explain it better and of course, it's my understanding of this form. If you are still confused then I would suggest an immigration lawyer.


----------



## rupps (Nov 18, 2014)

She is the only joint sponsor. My dad is not a joint sponsor. 

My mother and I have an I 864a signed between the both of us. 

Thank you for your interpretation and advice.


----------

